# Fort Abraham Lincoln State Park, ND



## homeless (Aug 15, 2018)

Traveling from Garrison Dam and went down the west side of the Missouri River to Fort Abraham Lincoln State Park. Pretty country but lots of haze from the fires in Wyoming and other western states. Read More:


----------

